# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  waterstop angle requirements when using a wall to wall linear drain

## ChrisJC

Hey guys, 
just a quick question regarding waterstop angles. I am currently doing an ensuite reno and almost at the stage of having the waterproofing done. According to Aust standards a waterstop angle flush with the floor is required when using a frameless screen. The width of the ensuite is 1.9m and the drain will be placed across the entrance of the shower. the screen will be a single panel approx. 1.1-1.2 wide. The waterproofing contractor I spoke to said it is common to do away with the shower waterstop and only have one across the doorway when using a linear drain? If a waterstop is definitely required across the shower entrance, should I just butt it up against the linear drain so it doesn't stand out like dogs testicles?  
Thanks in advance. 
CC

----------


## Micky013

Does the whole floor fall to that waste? I was under the assumption that if you waterproofed the entire floor you didn't need to second water stop at the shower. Also if your entire floor had fall towards that linear drain then I don't think it's required.  
I have seen it done without it (at the shower)  
=====================================

----------


## ChrisJC

The ensuite is long and narrow (4.6 x 1.9) with the sower at one end and loo at the other. Not really possible to have the entire floor graded to the linear drain. There is a 2nd waste smack bang in the middle of the floor which i was going to grade the floor to from the vanity and toilet.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Yes, you do need a water-stop. It also prevents water getting under the shower screen. You could install a PVC  or Aluminium angle in this application. You will also have to seal the area between the shower screen and the water stop/drainage trough.  
Keeping the bulk of the water directed to the drain will mean less water getting into the room floor area and reduce drying time and possible mold problems. 
Good luck and fair winds.  :Smilie:

----------


## ChrisJC

One more question: what aluminium angle do you use for a waterstop? Milled finish... anodised perforated trims (dta etc). Where do you buy them? I can't seem to find much info on the web. 
Cheers 
Chris

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> One more question: what aluminum angle do you use for a water-stop? Milled finish... anodized perforated trims (dta etc). Where do you buy them? I can't seem to find much info on the web. 
> Cheers, 
> Chris

   The Big Green Shed or any tile shop will them. The advantage of using the PVC plastic angle is they install it, tile it and trim it flush after the tile glue has cured.

----------

